# Suppression icône du dock



## tof14 (7 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je vous explique le contexte. Je suis occupé à créer un package pour une application. Il est possible qu'une version plus ancienne de l'application existe sur le poste de l'utilisateur. Afin que l'installation se fasse le plus simplement possible, je teste si une ancienne version est installée et si oui, je la supprime.
Malheureusement, il me reste un problème. Je souhaiterais, via un script, supprimer les anciennes icônes.
Je sais que les icônes se trouvent dans le fichier com.apple.dock.plist,  et pour supprimer un champ, il existe la commande defaults delete. Mais je ne trouve pas comment supprimer une entrée d'applications.
Si l'un de vous a déjà solutionné ce problème, pouvez-vous m'expliquer comment vous y êtes parvenu ?

Merci


----------



## tatouille (8 Mai 2012)

http://www.brunerd.com/blog/software/


----------



## tof14 (25 Mai 2012)

J'ai trouvé une solution qui consiste à utiliser Plistbuddy.
Dans l'exemple, je souhaite supprimer l'icône de Word, cela donne : 


```
i="$(defaults read $home/Library/Preferences/com.apple.dock persistent-apps | grep 'file-label' | awk '/\Word/ {print NR}')"
/usr/libexec/PlistBuddy -c "Delete persistent-apps:$[$i-1]" /Users/$USER/Library/Preferences/com.apple.dock.plist
```

Ensuite, un redémarrage du dock, et l'icône est supprimée.


----------

